# If you don't have tip signs up by now it's costing you



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Ever since I put up the signs I get tipped way more. Probably 60% of the time. My signs are kind of tacky and just plain pieces of white paper taped on my dashboard and backseats. But I really don't care. They're to the point. And I can't tell you how many people weirdly say "I seriously love that you have a tip sign...you guys don't get paid enough." Or things a long those lines.

Seems to me that the general public is starting to catch on that uber drivers In reality make damn near 2 bucks an hour if you really break it down in the long term. I got my biggest tip the other day in 2 years of doing this - $130 bucks. I was stoked.

Just get those signs up ASAP because it helps tremendously.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why is this a complaint?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah you get payment in lower ratings. Sure, you get more tips; but I (and others on this board) also got more lower ratings and professionalism complaints. Took down my sign and my ratings went back up. Sure fewer tips, but the ratings and keeping my job are a bit more important than a buck or two here and there.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Yeah you get payment in lower ratings. Sure, you get more tips; but I (and others on this board) also got more lower ratings and professionalism complaints. Took down my sign and my ratings went back up. Sure fewer tips, but the ratings and keeping my job are a bit more important than a buck or two here and there.


Could care less about lower rating and more about tips. 
I bought signs off of Amazon and they have generated more tips at least 300%


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

prsvshine said:


> Could care less about lower rating and more about tips.
> I bought signs off of Amazon and they have generated more tips at least 300%


I have to agree, I made up a sign and the tips have gone way up. Tips signs are not tacky and anyone who thinks they are has no brains anyway.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Bpr2 said:


> Yeah you get payment in lower ratings. Sure, you get more tips; but I (and others on this board) also got more lower ratings and professionalism complaints. Took down my sign and my ratings went back up. Sure fewer tips, but the ratings and keeping my job are a bit more important than a buck or two here and there.


Keep worrying about those stars , good lord.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Bpr2 said:


> Yeah you get payment in lower ratings. Sure, you get more tips; but I (and others on this board) also got more lower ratings and professionalism complaints. Took down my sign and my ratings went back up. Sure fewer tips, but the ratings and keeping my job are a bit more important than a buck or two here and there.


My ratings have actually gone up since adding my tipping tablet! Maybe it's just you


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> My ratings have actually gone up since adding my tipping tablet! Maybe it's just you
> 
> View attachment 129437


You just have not run into someone like me that one stars for tipping signs.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Train a Capuchin monkey to pick their pockets instead.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My ratings have no baring on my tablet tipping sign.

When it rarely surges, I get 5 stars all day.

When it surges all across down, all weekend long, I'm bound to get 2-3 low ratings in the same time frame.

My ratings are more based on how much they paid overall then whether or not they appreciated my tablet tipping sign.



Uberfunitis said:


> You just have not run into someone like me that one stars for tipping signs.


Many things you and I may agree with at times, but this is definitely not one of them. Even if you don't want to tip, to 1 star just because you don't want to tip is ridiculous.

I get it, I don't like tipping either but to 1 star also? Complete dick move, no other way to justify that. If they are being additionally pushy about tipping that it makes you feel uncomfortable, fine, but just for having a sign up and particularly a tablet sign that allows them to be their own DJ on the trip.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Many things you and I may agree with at times, but this is definitely not one of them. Even if you don't want to tip, to 1 star just because you don't want to tip is ridiculous.
> 
> I get it, I don't like tipping either but to 1 star also? Complete &%[email protected]!* move, no other way to justify that. If they are being additionally pushy about tipping that it makes you feel uncomfortable, fine, but just for having a sign up and particularly a tablet sign that allows them to be their own DJ on the trip.


If done in a way that is not tacky and looks like a taxi with signs all over than sure. I could see tolerating a tablet that offered something additional for the passenger other than just a slideshow of tip signs. But it would have to be unobtrusive and not annoying.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> If done in a way that is not tacky and looks like a taxi with signs all over than sure. I could see tolerating a tablet that offered something additional for the passenger other than just a slideshow of tip signs. But it would have to be unobtrusive and not annoying.


My sign rotates through fun facts about Phoenix, lets people know I offer water, allows them to use Spotify to change the music, allows them to tip right through the tablet and lets them know about the rating system


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Before putting up a sign I'd say for every $10 I got a $1 tip. Now I get $3 tip for each $10. My rating has gone up a bit too. HOWEVER, you must have a good answer when people ask about the sign. I just explain tipping is optional and not included what they pay. We provide a service. I'm just cool and professional about it.

I was a pax in an Uber and the driver had a tip sign. I asked him and he spent five mine complaining about Uber. That's cool with me and I tipped but most pax would not I assume because he was too defensive and negative. Just my thoughts. Hope it's helpful


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You just have not run into someone like me that one stars for tipping signs.


But you're always saying do what Uber says in the best way you can, and Uber says you can put a tip sign in your car. Then why in the world would you, of all people, 1 star a driver for doing what Uber said they could.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Go4 said:


> But you're always saying do what Uber says in the best way you can, and Uber says you can put a tip sign in your car. Then why in the world would you, of all people, 1 star a driver for doing what Uber said they could.


They said you could accept tips not that you had to do it in a tacky way or be obnoxious about it. And that is subjective from the passengers perspective if I am alone in feeling that way my one stars will not amount to all that much of a rating ding.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm confused. Are you a pax or a driver? Get a life bro. Are you really trying take Uber rider policing drivers like you are some sort of mystery shopper for Uber? I have a tacky sign because I don't feel the need to spend more money to make it perfect. It's respectable, just on a plain sheet of paper. And my ratings have gone up. How could that be? People like me as a driver because I have a lot more to offer like advice on dining and where to go for fun in my town and I can talk to people. Do something different than policing drivers on how to drive. We're independent contractors after all.



Uberfunitis said:


> They said you could accept tips not that you had to do it in a tacky way or be obnoxious about it. And that is subjective from the passengers perspective if I am alone in feeling that way my one stars will not amount to all that much of a rating ding.





Cableguynoe said:


> Why is this a complaint?


I mean I guess it's a semi complaint lol. I feel like most drivers read the complaints thread so I felt it appropriate to post here. It's for your benefit ya clown lol


----------

